# Level Up: Combat Maneuvers Card Deck Now Available for Pre-Order!



## EN Publishing (Jun 24, 2022)

It's June 24th and the end of another working week. Here's what's new at EN Publishing this week!



*Level Up: Combat Maneuvers Card Deck Now Available for Pre-Order!*

We’re excited to launch the Combat Maneuvers Card Deck for Level Up Advanced 5th Edition!

The Combat Maneuvers Card Deck of 176 cards will save you time, and give a visual reference of the combat maneuvers your character has learned in your Level Up 5E games.

You can pre-order them on our site here. 

Pre-orders will ship from our North American warehouse late August 2022, and will ship from our UK warehouse to the rest of the world in September 2022.







*X Marks the Spot: Piratical Resources For Your 5E Game*

This week we launched X Marks the Spot provides resources to help you adventure on the high seas with nautical resources for DnD 5E.

We’re pleased to share Kickstarter has chosen to highlight this as one of the projects they love!

This 5E supplement includes:


Seven new magical items, all from the deep sea!
Adventure location: Deirdre's Ghost, a large vessel sunk long ago
Adventure location: Granspire Seminary, a holy lighthouse with a dark secret
More than 20 plot hooks and chance aquatic encounters
A harrowing adventure aboard the _Briny Lass_, a moored ship that's been turned into an inn and tavern.








*Over the Next Hill on Indiegogo*

Our Quickstarter campaign on Indiegogo ended today. PDFs were sent out immediately, as usual! We will be sending softcovers to backer as soon as we get the funds from Indiegogo.



*Dungeon Delver's Guide Previews*

If you head on over to the official Level Up website, you'll see that we've been running previews and articles all about the upcoming Dungeon Delver's Guide (coming to Kickstarter this Autumn).


Introducing the Dungeon Delver's Guide!
The Mycelial and the Ratling
It's A Trap!
See a pagespread from the Dungeon Delvers Guide






Thats all for this week!

Jessica | Business Manager


----------

